# Attn White Saddle Fans



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Thought I would post this on the Pinarello forum, since I have seen so many builds with white saddles.

I just hesitantly pulled the trigger on a team edition Selle Italia SLR gel flow, as I think it will look awesome with my UCI white Paris.

My question for you white saddle owners is if you have any tips for keeping the saddle from looking too dingy or for cleaning the saddle. I know I am opening myself up to some wisecracks, but hope to get some good advice along with the flaming arrows. If I can keep the saddle looking half decent, I may even be able to convince myself to use white tape


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Not a bad question then I was thinking to put a Fizik saddle in white on my new prince build up but hesitate because of the keeping clean issue.


----------



## MaskofPain (Jul 19, 2007)

I wish i could help - but i have had 2 white saddles... Fizik Arrione, and Selle Italia... both were white and crisp for maybe 2 rides. I ride with mostly black bike shorts.... and they are not cheap shorts by any means and they leech onto the white saddle. I first thought it could of been the Fizik material... and after riding that saddle for 2,000 miles i realized it wasn't the right fit for me so i went with a Selle with a cutout (in white). After a few rides- it also started to get this blueish black hue to it.

so if anyone has any advice......

As for white tape... .FIZIK bar tape in white RULES.... super easy to keep clean.


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

I have had good succes in cleaning saddles and bar tape and hudz with simple green. I dont know the exact concentrations i use, experiment a bit, make sure it doesnt discolor your saddle.


----------



## rvddb (Dec 29, 2007)

I have thousands of miles on my white fizik and i think it looks fine. 

Furniture stores sell small leather cleaning kits that really do the job. Or you can call one of your local Chem-Dry carpet cleaning franchises - some of them sell a really good DIY kit too. go to their website www.chemdry.com and search your zip code.

As for bar tape, the key for me is keeping your gloves clean.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Thanks for the tips*

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and tips. I had not thought of the simple green or leather cleaning kits from furniture stores. We'll see how it goes - I guess I can always buy another saddle if I can't keep it clean or it bothers me too much. As my LBS said, if the saddle starts to look dirty, I can buy some Lightweight wheels and no one will notice the saddle (probably only half-kidding, since he says KACHING! every time I walk through the door).


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Along these lines, I have been watching the Tour of CA on tv and noticed that all but a couple of the pro's bikes have white bar tape and white saddles. Is this the new fad, or have I just never paid attention to this before? Perhaps it is a tv thing - they think the white looks better for tv viewing. 95% of the amature riders I see and ride with use black tape and black saddles. I have always used black, but was thinking about going to white for my new build. I really like the look of the white, but was worried it would get dingy and look old before its time. Based on this post, it sounds like it is possible to keep them looking clean with a little extra effort. I just am not looking forward to the day when I have to re-mount my chain by hand during a ride and end up getting nasty black grease all over my white tape!!!


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats why I have always rubber gloves in my saddle bag they don't take any space,put them on for a quick repair and throuw them away after finishing you repair.Always clean hands.Works great for me.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I like the rubber gloves idea, but I can already hear the jokes and ridicule that I would get from my riding buddies if I were to put on a pair of rubber gloves to re-mount my chain (turning a 5 second fix into a 5 minute ordeal). Perhaps I'll just do it when I am riding solo 

I usually just wipe the grease from my fingers onto my already black shorts and that gets most of it off - but I imagine that even the trace amount of grease film left over would dirty stark white bar tape. I may give the white tape a trial run to se how if goes. The good thing is that it is a cheap replacement if I want to go back to black.


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

Baby wipes - God's own cleaning agent.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a white SLR on my Time Proteam.
It looked good for a while but after about 1000 miles, the top portion has turn little dingy...
When it needs replaceing, I'm going for eithe black or red one.


----------



## r3grafix (Feb 7, 2008)

been running a specialized toupe in white on my 413 for almost two years, still looks great. (as long as you don't get close enough to see the S on the seat)


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Leather is a breathable skin so use soap and water to clean. Afterwards, a good quality leather conditioner to moisturize. Dude, it's a bike seat and will eventually show some wear and tear. Look at it as a badge of honor for all the miles you put in. But if the discoloration is going to drive you nuts, then by all means, switch to black.


----------



## Cycle_Spice (Jun 28, 2006)

I run white leather saddles on two bikes and they don't seem to get very dirty at all. I do clean them with leather cleaner once a month however. My red Salle Italia appears to get way more dirty, probably due to commuting duties and the hard time I give it.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

I just used Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on my white Selle Italia SLR Flow and the saddle came out nice and clean. 

It just so happens to be on a Pinarello Dogma although I'm not sure why this thread isn't in the Components section since I don't think Pinarello owners cornered the market on white saddles.


----------

